# Shot my first AJ



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to thank Haulin' Ash for taking me out with friends on Saturday and giving my the opportunity for me to take a shot at a amberjack.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here a IPhone picture.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice...did you cook it up yet?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Not yet, maybe we'll throw part of him on the smoker tonight.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Let me know how he tastes smoked. I gotta fix mine when I get back from New York.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

We were on the Tug Phillip when you guys came around.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice fish. Didja hafta wrastle?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

No fight, stoned him. My wife saw the video and said "that's it?", I was getting ready for a ride and Jeff was going to help me if I got in trouble. Oh well, the odds will play out and I'll have some wrestling to do another day.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

When are you going to post the video?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Probably tomorrow if I get a chance to work on it after work, Alyssa and I are just relaxing this afternoon.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't wait to get back so I can dive again. I think as of right now it's been at least a month. I swear I dove more before I bought the boat...


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeremy, this is Michael. Good shot on the AJ! Looking forward to the video!!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

We had an awesome time Jeremy. Thanks for coming along. I look forward to going out again sometime. GREAT shot on an Nice fish. I will get you the pics from my camera as soon as I have time to work on them. I cant wait to see your video. I watched mine and I exhaled just before you shot, and the bubbles blocked the kill. 

Gongrats to Michael as well. Way to go on getting the fish you were after. :thumbup: The pictures I took came out good. How long did it take you to fillet all those whoppers?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It took Alyssa and I a little while with the AJ and then I did the black snapper and was like that's it? I need to work on my filleting skills.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

One


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Two


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Three


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, this stuff is amazing smoked!


----------



## GulfDiver74 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice AJ did you stone him or was it a good fight.
Hope to get my first too.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I stoned him, I'll post the video in about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## sharkman58 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice work!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

